# Do you eliminate even if nothing really causes symptoms



## eliza0104 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had a blood test for lactose and celiac and was told both were normal. I can't pinpoint any one food group to my symptoms. I typically have chronic constipation, w/ trapped gas which leads to bloating, pain and distention. I have diverticulous and just recently failed my anorectal manometry test. I have a colonoscopy scheduled in two weeks. I get alot of problems when I'm stressed. My GI advised me to stop eating dairy and avoid all lettuce. I'm wondering if the dairy, even though I'm not intolerant to it is causing my constipation or at least aiding it. I have been drastically reducing my dairy the last two weeks, but I have had diarrhea for the last 4, which is very atypical of me, so I don't know if the dairy elimination is working. Any suggestions?


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

What does it mean to "fail" a analrectal manometry test. I assume since you're constipated predominant that you mean the Analrectal area is spasming and clenching inappropriately? I'm pretty sure that constipation is not a typical reaction to dairy products. Most often it reveals itself as gas and loose stools and that may have been your doctor's intent. Decreasing your gas and bloating. But everyones different. Just changing diet patterns can trigger a few days of D for me. So maybe..??..To really get an idea of how sensitive you are or how dairy effects you, listen to your doctor's advice and stop all dairy intake. Try to go 3-4 weeks clean and then determine whether you think it's been helpful.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Eliza ~By failing an analrectual manometry do you mean that the dr. failed to insert the scope in because of the rectum is twisted or because the rectum was still blocked even after the prep? If it's the former, there's a procedure called flexible sigmoidoscopy which may make it easier for the tube to get in: http://www.medicinenet.com/flexible_sigmoi...opy/article.htmSometimes IBS-Cers do get D because the body tend to flush things out when it feels that it's constipated, although I do agree that D for 4 weeks is a bit atypical. Sometimes symptoms can change -- I have changed from ibs-d to ibs-a (alternating between d and c). What meds are you on? Could the meds that are supposed to treat C causing you to have D?


----------

